# Waiting Sucks



## JoeysVee (Nov 2, 2009)

Waiting sucks and it's hard to believe we all have to wait sooo much longer!

Are any of you studying in the mean time just in case you don't pass? I've been thinking about it...maybe it will make all this time pass by quicker...who knows.


----------



## csb (Nov 2, 2009)

For the love of all things good, do not study between now and results. You will drive yourself nuts second guessing things you did on the exam. Just let your brain breathe while you wait for the passing letter.


----------



## mdipuma (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't they give a prelim score and let us know something. Last I heard scantrons were pretty quick and easy to grade.


----------



## benbo (Nov 2, 2009)

One good thing to do in the meantime is thank your lucky stars you didn’t take the exam in California. Unless of course you did.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 2, 2009)

I took my ME PE in CA and I wish after 3 months that I will totally forget why CA send me the letter for...


----------



## RM-270 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey joey, I remember you from a few years back [when I was trying to pass the SE I]. is this the first time you've taken the exam since then? How do you feel about it?

I just tried the SE II. I would have felt better had there been more time.


----------



## buick455 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am trying to forget the exam as I think on some I left my brain at home for some of the problems. I have gone through some of the problems I had issues with and worked them out but I am not studying, just maybe reviewing from time to time. I re-introduced myself to my workshop where I have a 1970 455 Buick GS that I am customizing and a 1960 901 ford tractor that I am also restoring. This will help keep my mind off the exam.


----------



## JAdams (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes, waiting does indeed suck! I'm definitely not doing any studying until I receive my pass/fail letter (which will be one of the latest to be delivered based on previous history - Oregon) even though I only feel 50/50 about my results.


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 3, 2009)

RM-270 said:


> Hey joey, I remember you from a few years back [when I was trying to pass the SE I]. is this the first time you've taken the exam since then? How do you feel about it?
> I just tried the SE II. I would have felt better had there been more time.


This is the 1st time I've taken the exam since Apr 06....this is how I think I did...

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=10482

Good Luck on the SEII!


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 3, 2009)

I may crack the books back open for a weekend or something to just try and stay fresh on everything then hit it wide open again once I get my letter if I fail.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't. I'd do nothing until the letter arrived.

Just relax for a couple of months.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 3, 2009)

Seriously! Pick up War &amp; Peace. . .take up thai kwon do. . .finish whatever house project which has been left unfinished forever (everyone has one of those). . .enter in a half marathon or something. The cognitive thought part of your melon needs an F'N break


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 3, 2009)

it amuses me that it's barely been a week and we already have people whining about the wait. If you think it's bad now you are in real trouble, it only gets worse from here. And Joey, being that you are in S.C. you are likely going to be the first to get your results so you have it good.

Relax and try not to think about the exam for a few weeks.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 3, 2009)

^I agree. I took the exam this fall and I really don't want to even think about it right now. I'm just glad that it's over and I can get back to a normal life. I'll worry about the results around Christmas.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 3, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Waiting sucks and it's hard to believe we all have to wait sooo much longer!
> Are any of you studying in the mean time just in case you don't pass? I've been thinking about it...maybe it will make all this time pass by quicker...who knows.



I didn't study after the test, I don't think I could have, but you are all right the waiting was worse than the studying.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 3, 2009)

No studying while waiting for results. Isn't that a rule?

Shouldn't it be?


----------



## TranspoVA (Nov 3, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> No studying while waiting for results. Isn't that a rule?
> Shouldn't it be?


January is a long time away...I dont know if I would start reading Tolstoy or anything...but definitely no studying...


----------



## chaocl (Nov 3, 2009)

I agree that no need for study now becase you don't know your percentages. I would said start to study after you received the diagonse letter.


----------



## nostradumbass (Nov 3, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> it amuses me that it's barely been a week and we already have people whining about the wait. If you think it's bad now you are in real trouble, it only gets worse from here. And Joey, being that you are in S.C. you are likely going to be the first to get your results so you have it good.
> Relax and try not to think about the exam for a few weeks.


Why does the people in SC get theirs first?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2009)

nostradumbass said:


> Why does the people in SC get theirs first?


Because the NCEES is based there, and they are on the ELSES email distribution list.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 3, 2009)

nostradumbass said:


> Why does the people in SC get theirs first?


For the same reason we got the new Boeing plant:

We rule!


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 3, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> For the same reason we got the new Boeing plant:
> We rule!


I was in SC yesterday, I would argue against your proclamation.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 3, 2009)

^Jealousy is such an ugly emotion.


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 3, 2009)

SC does not get their results first....I wish we did though.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 3, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> SC does not get their results first....I wish we did though.


Have you looked at the results spreadsheet in the other subforum?

Fall 2007 - SC was 1st

Spring 2008 - 9 states reported before SC, but SC was only 2 days behind the first one

Fall 2008 - SC was 1st (along with 8 others)

Spring 2009 - SC was 1st (along with 10 others)

I'd say you do......


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Have you looked at the results spreadsheet in the other subforum?
> Fall 2007 - SC was 1st
> 
> Spring 2008 - 9 states reported before SC, but SC was only 2 days behind the first one
> ...


I made that spreadsheet, and I can safely say that all dates are plus or minus 2 days because they are derived solely from people getting onto the forums and letting us know when they got results. Sometimes, if they don't include an exact time/date when they received the results, we only have their posting time to go by and that may be a couple days off if they "celebrated" before posting.

I say that because it would explain the 2 day delay in APR08. SC has always had the first results, along with all of the other ELSES email states, since they started emailing results.


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow...I did see the spreadsheet but didn't notice SC was 1st on all of them. Thanks...that's nice to know.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2009)

hey lets not disrupt the garage band of monikers with facts! 

composed for free none the less.....


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 4, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Because the NCEES is based there, and they are on the ELSES email distribution list.


Do the e-mails still come from ELSES?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Do the e-mails still come from ELSES?


Dunno...this is the first exam since NCEES and ELSES merged. I assume they will still email results, but they could come from a different source and be either earlier or later than previous exams.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 4, 2009)

^^^^^I always thought that ELSES was NCEES little kid. What do I know?

ELSES used to mail the results to the candidates on most of the states they served. I do not know how it is now.

I am glad to see that I am not the only fan of Results Stats. I stepped down but MIG did a great summary. Thank You mate!!!!!


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2009)

^Wilheldp you mean.

i think most states are moving towards email notification. MI was not last year - my admission letter for this Oct though says we will be notified via email [from ncees] now when results are available.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 4, 2009)

The e-mail notification is something new(since a year and a half ago????). They started doing that and I think it has accelerated the results delivery process. But to be honest I should not be talking about it because I know nothing about what is going on now. But when I was into it ELSES was like a NCEES favorite test administration company and the fastest one also. I learned about others, like EES(Extra Extra Slow) and Castle(for some state in the North).

It is good they are using the web to deliver the results now. It saves time to the poor unfortunate waiting souls.

Note: Texas used to be the first state to get results a few years ago. Who is the leader now? SC?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 4, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> hey lets not disrupt the garage band of monikers with facts!


I'm tired of your exhortations.


----------



## z06dustin (Nov 4, 2009)

maybe this is a silly question, but can someone tell me why it takes them this long to run a scantron?


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2009)

i'm just guessing here, but i think the delay is in the statistical analysis of the answer sheets - i was under the impression that stochastic models were employed to determine / adjust cut scores. .

[edit] ie its not just an automatic X out Y for the scantron sheets for pass /fail.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 4, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> maybe this is a silly question, but can someone tell me why it takes them this long to run a scantron?


That is a silly question


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 4, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> That is a silly question


Especially with the million and a half other threads discussing exactly what takes so long.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2009)

it is because they are hand scored by a single individual. . .i think he works for PPI


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 4, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> it is because they are hand scored by a single individual. . .i think he works for PPI


his name is Tom


----------



## z06dustin (Nov 5, 2009)

> Especially with the million and a half other threads discussing exactly what takes so long.


haven't seen any, but haven't been here very long. i doubt there are a 'million and a half' other threads though, something tells me road guy would have deleted a majority of them to free up some server space.


----------



## JML (Dec 17, 2009)

I took the PE Exam in New York in Oct. 23, 2009.

Is there any published list of Pass/Fail?


----------



## Kaldric (Dec 18, 2009)

Waiting for the results was almost as bad as the test itself. I'm glad the wait is over.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking back on the whole ordeal though, it was part of what made passing the exam special! I don't know if I would have it any other way really!

I few months ago I took the LEED exam, and when I was done, I clicked the finish button, it took a few seconds to think then it popped up "PASS".. while that was fun, it sure does take some of the majesty out of the acomplishment.

so enjoy the process, the ordeal is worth the wait, and when you're done you can consider it the hazing process and watch others go through it behind you.


----------



## chadesullivan (Dec 18, 2009)

NCcarguy said:


> Looking back on the whole ordeal though, it was part of what made passing the exam special! I don't know if I would have it any other way really!
> I few months ago I took the LEED exam, and when I was done, I clicked the finish button, it took a few seconds to think then it popped up "PASS".. while that was fun, it sure does take some of the majesty out of the acomplishment.
> 
> so enjoy the process, the ordeal is worth the wait, and when you're done you can consider it the hazing process and watch others go through it behind you.


Agreed! Couldn't say it better myself!


----------



## mdipuma (Dec 18, 2009)

chadesullivan said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > Looking back on the whole ordeal though, it was part of what made passing the exam special! I don't know if I would have it any other way really!
> ...


......unless you (gasp!) fail.


----------



## bcy (Dec 18, 2009)

I didn't think about the exam in past 56 days until now, seeing people are getting the results. It makes my heart beats go faster. No fun to wait probably till mid-January.


----------



## Spr570 (Dec 18, 2009)

Only a couple more days


----------



## civil_engr05 (Dec 22, 2009)

What's worse than waiting is thinking for 2 days that the results would be in the mail only for it to not be there. We all thought KY's results were mailed last Friday so I was on needles all Monday and Tuesday. After not in the mail on Tuesday I called the board only to find out they were actually mailed Monday afternoon. Oh well, at least I should get it tomorrow before heading out of town for the holidays.


----------

